# Parking Neuschwanstein



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is M/H parking available at Neuschwanstein, not overnight, but just as a day visitor?

Thanks in advance.

Roger


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would imagine there is but when we drove round the castle circuit in July 2010 there was hardly room to swing a Smart car, let alone park a motorhome.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you look in the campsite database there is one that I entered a few years ago. Sorry unableto do a link at the moment but its listed under mh friendly parking.

Pete


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. We parked there last summer along with dozens of other motorhomes of all nationalities. You pay more for MH parking. Get there early and try to book your ticket in advance - the ticket collection queues are much shorter than those for buying tickets on the day.
HH


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks very much folks.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

As above. Areas are set aside in the car parks. If you aren't fit or terribly mobile, pay for the land ferry to the castle!


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, plenty. Theres a large carpark there - follow the signs and you will see all the motorhomes already parked there. Wasn't expensive either, as I recall


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

There is also a very good Stellplatz close by, E10 per night a few years ago with good services inc. showers.


----------

